# Vic81 and Buttah perform tag team hit...



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I come to the house and there is a box sitting in the house. My wife did not know that stuff is dangerous. These guys got me at the house when my Bomb address is the cigar shop lol. SNEAK ATTACK. they hit me with a great 5er of stick... Thank you Guys


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice looking gar !!! rad smokes


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice double team guys


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

hoho.... a sneaky one...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You never know when or where they'll strike!!!


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

smacked down in your own house


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

not even diverting bombs can save you now apparently! great hit enjoy it!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

The One Two !! Ouch!


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Vic81... that guy is everywhere.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice hit. That G.A.R is pretty sexy.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Watch out - you never know what may happen next:eeek::biggrin:

Was that one punch or two??


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nicely done fellas.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Vic81 said:


> Watch out - you never know what may happen next:eeek::biggrin:
> 
> Was that one punch or two??


I was thinking that was both... hmmmm i guess it is hiding time... I have some work to do in the bomb shelter anyways.... That gar looks like something tasty to smoke on while im in hiding.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice hit on the gator!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice tag team!! Awesome smokes, enjoy!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice tag team to a great BOTL


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Excellent. Is no place safe? Allow no refuge!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Gator bashing...love it


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yikes-thats nasty


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Well Charles - looks like Karma time


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit fellas!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

nice blast there!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice!! Man O war is still on my wish list!!


----------



## Firehawk1126 (Feb 15, 2008)

where can I get a LG bat..let me guess..no longer made....lol.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Ha. nice goin. Thats Great.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

thread's 18 months old guys oke:


----------

